# Middle name is Eric



## MrsGood2be

Hi I'm currently TTC and my fiancè and I have already picked out our baby names for a girl it is Evelyn Ann Marie and for a boy we have chosen Caleb. And that's where we are stuck I want him to have two middle names and I know I want one of those middle names to be Eric after my fiancè but other then that I'm open for suggestions. I don't want to use the names David, Charles, or Micheal because they are already taken. Oh and my last name is Good. 

So far we have Caleb Matthew Eric Good but we'd like to have more options maybe something more original any help would be most appreciated =)


----------



## Gemstar785

Andrew, Everett, Anthony, Asher, Benjamin, Spencer, Jack, Dylan, Jeremy, Kenneth, Jonathan, Max, Mitchell, Evan, Noah, Malcolm, Philip, Thomas, Rowan. Hope I helped, best of luck with TTC, fingers crossed for you BFP soon!! :flower: xx


----------



## MrsGood2be

Omg I love Benjamin! I never even thought of that... Caleb Benjamin Eric Good... Oooo that's going on the list!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Caleb James Eric Good
Caleb Joseph Eric Good 
Caleb Jensen Eric Good (I love the initials "CJ" -- Can you tell? lol)
Caleb Christopher Eric Good
Caleb Tyler Eric Good
Caleb Riley Eric Good
Caleb Angelo Eric Good (in case "Ann" has significant meaning to you?)
Caleb Maurice Eric Good (in case "Marie" has special meaning)
Caleb Alexander Eric Good

Best of luck finding the perfect name! :dust:


----------



## MrsGood2be

Aww thank you for the wonderful suggestions! I really liked Caleb Riley Eric and I love the name Jensen!

Ann and Marie are both significant names to me My middle name is Ann as well as two of my older sisters (Cathy Ann and Kelly Ann) and Marie is my other two sisters middle name (Amy Marie and Eva Marie)


----------



## SugarBeth

We were considering the name William Eric for a while. I think it had a nice ring to it.


----------

